# RIP Leanord Nimoy (1931-2015)



## masamune1 (Feb 27, 2015)

> Leonard Nimoy, the sonorous, gaunt-faced actor who won a worshipful global following as Mr. Spock, the resolutely logical human-alien first officer of the Starship Enterprise in the television and movie juggernaut “Star Trek,” died on Friday morning at his home in the Bel Air section of Los Angeles. He was 83.
> 
> His wife, Susan Bay Nimoy, confirmed his death, saying the cause was end-stage chronic obstructive pulmonary disease.
> 
> ...





He lived long, and prospered.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtQUePN5y40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh shit. It happened.


----------



## Mako (Feb 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Iu1qa8N2ID0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 27, 2015)

R.I.P.


----------



## Seelentau (Feb 27, 2015)

rip in piece 
knew him only from Fringe, but I'm sure he was a great actor and human overall
10/10, will be missed


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 27, 2015)

noooooooo


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 27, 2015)

This is a great tragedy; he was old, and in declining health, but that does not make his death any less sorrowful. I have many great memories of him in _Star Trek,_ and he also was amazing as William Bell in _Fringe,_ as well. He was an actor of such amazing talent and caliber, and I am certain that everyone shall miss him dearly.

I believe that it is only appropriate to post this, here, to honor Mr. Nimoy and his life.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy0Js9h2b-c[/YOUTUBE]

Live long and prosper, Leonard Nimoy.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 27, 2015)

No damnit! NO!

KKKKKKKHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## teddy (Feb 27, 2015)

Wow...

R.I.P.


----------



## Vault (Feb 27, 2015)

His last tweet  he knew his time was nearing 

 RIP


----------



## teddy (Feb 27, 2015)

Here's his last tweet too




it's like he knew his time was coming


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 27, 2015)

Can't view the tweet on my phone 
Can someone quote it?


----------



## teddy (Feb 27, 2015)

> Leonard NimoyVerified account ‏@TheRealNimoy
> 
> A life is like a garden. Perfect moments can be had, but not preserved, except in memory. LLAP



              .


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 27, 2015)

RIP


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 27, 2015)

No, this is a bad dream


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 27, 2015)

Sigh


Well I promised a friend I would marathon star trek... I guess now would be the best time
Rip, a legend


----------



## Karasu (Feb 27, 2015)

He mearly switched dimensions...like William Bell.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 27, 2015)

Shatner will join him soon, he won't be alone for long.


----------



## Bananas (Feb 27, 2015)

rip


long live and prosper


----------



## BoneMoney (Feb 27, 2015)

Sad news.  You lived a prosperous life indeed, Mr. Nimoy


----------



## Detective (Feb 27, 2015)

He's boldly exploring the great beyond right now.

At Warp 9..... Engage.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 28, 2015)

That sucks. R.I.P.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 28, 2015)

I learned today... so sad


----------



## Succubus (Feb 28, 2015)

yesterday I've seen about this news over IMDB in the front of homepage.. so sad. R.I.P to the only Spock.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 1, 2015)

I watch episodes of original trek on youtube sometimes.  Original Trek is the best Trek.



.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 1, 2015)

Live long and prosper. RIP Leonard Nimoy.


----------



## BoneMoney (Mar 1, 2015)

I wonder if they are going to pay their respects on the 3rd Star Trek movie?  I hope so.  A small scene where they mourn the loss of Spock would be a touching tribute for the actor.


----------

